# Breaking in a new catch box and first pouches!



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

New catch box Works Great! and my first attempt at my own pouch making!

Been a all day slingshot fest! Weather was great for it!!!

Thanks

Fwv2.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice catch box and pouches.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks Eyshot! learning everyday!

Fwv2.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Both of those look great, I hope you get a lot of enjoyment from both. :thumbsup:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ah . Your liking this game!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice on both. Btw where did you get the leather for the pouches? They look very nice.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

looking like a pro


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

I get all my leather at Tandy leather! My other hobby is tooling leather! you can get great deals on all weights and grains,colors of leather!

Thanks everyone!!

Fwv2.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

tandy leather is awesome. your pouches look cool man!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

they both look very good and the pouches look very strong


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice pouches!


----------



## Gumbob (Mar 29, 2013)

Very nice, and another wee project for meto get round to...lol


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

your tooling on the pouches has reminded me of a question i once asked, why doesnt someone sell pouches with a persons initials, a rabbit or other animal engraved on it . thats one of the few areas where personalization is still viably possible , im sure people will pay . i liked the pouch a lot .


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Very nice fella pouch and box look spot on


----------

